# Update!



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

The pregnant rat ive been taking care of had her babies a few days ago. She had 17 healthy ratties, no stillborn. All of them have milk filled tummies and are looking great.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

might be best to post the update on the original thread rather than create a new one because if anyone is following your story all previous details will be lost & you may find yourself repeating more info that was already discussed rather than moving forward with present details


----------

